# BRIATORE:



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

*Porto CervO*

*E i bagnanti contestano Briatore: 
via dalla baia*

*Gavettoni contro i gommoni diretti al nuovo «Billionaire Rubacuori». L'imprenditore infuriato: qui chiudo tutto*


PORTO CERVO — Appena inaugurato il Billionaire Rubacuori, nuovo locale della catena di Flavio Briatore in Sardegna, è già bersaglio di contestazioni: un centinaio di persone sulla spiaggia di Capriccioli (una delle più belle della Costa Smeralda) ha protestato per lo sbarco di tre gommoni che portavano a terra Briatore, Elisabetta Gregoraci e alcune decine di vip. 


Porto Cervo , Briatore contestato dai bagnanti 				




      

*Il locale, un ristorante-bar, è vicinissimo alla spiaggia. *I gommoni disturbavano i bagnanti, fra i quali molti bambini. Urla, improperi, battibecchi: «Andate via! Vergogna! Cafoni, tornate a casa!». Applausi ironici, da un gruppo è partita una salve di «gavettoni»: papà e mamme infuriati hanno riempito d'acqua i secchielli dei bambini e li hanno lanciati contro una pattuglia di vip che comprendeva alcuni americani e una vistosissima bellezza fasciata da un superaderente lamè d'argento, inzuppandoli. Sbarco e contestazioni ieri nel primissimo pomeriggio. Il Rubacuori è il gemello day del più famoso Billionaire night, che dalla collina di Pantoggia domina Porto Cervo e il golfo del Pevero. Fino alla scorsa estate a ridosso della spiaggia di Capriccioli c'era un piccolo bar, quasi un chiosco. Briatore lo ha rilevato e ne ha fatto un ritrovo per i proprietari (e i loro ospiti) dei grandi yacht all'ancora fra la spiaggia di Liscia Ruja e Cala di Volpe: ristorante circondato da tende bianche a mo' di vele, tettoie e «mura» di canne per proteggere la privacy, tappeti rossi, atmosfera esotica, ragazze col sorriso stampato e di giallo vestite. Ma la prima giornata non è andata bene.         
*Capriccioli è sempre stata una spiaggia per famiglie,* ieri erano più di mille a fare il bagno. «Non possono venire fino a riva con i gommoni, è pericoloso», ha protestato una signora romana. Nel primo gommone c'erano Briatore e la Gregoraci, che si sono fatti largo protetti dagli uomini della scorta e le contestazioni si sono limitate a qualche mormorio. Poi è sbarcato Emilio Fede e sono partiti fischi e grida. I più decisi fra i turisti hanno cercato di impedire al terzo gommone di prendere terra. Più tardi è riapparso Briatore: «Ma come – ha obiettato – noi siamo così carini e poi veniamo ricompensati così. Qui chiudo tutto. Pago le tasse, è un mio diritto». Dal Billionaire nessun commento. Nicola Parente: «Ho altro da fare, c'è la festa di Fawaz Gruosi, abbiamo più di 300 very important». 
 Alberto Pinna
*09 agosto 2008*






Pero' stanno a rompere un po troppo questi vip del cacchio ... non esistono Solo loro a questo mondo ... vien da dire: Briatore&Company, ma vafffanculo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

I tizi che hanno la pretesa di arrivare a terra a motore con il gommone o di occupare la spiaggia con lo stesso in Sardegna si sono sempre visti soprattutto nell'arcipelago de La Maddalena ...era bellissimo veder arrivare la Guardia Forestale o la Guardia Costiera a multarli ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Chissà tra i tanti bagnanti imbufaliti li aveva chiamati... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Io ho visto in spiaggia correttissimi De Sica con la moglie e Pozzetto andare e venire a nuoto dalla barca senza neppure il tender per non disturbare.


----------



## Bruja (9 Agosto 2008)

*Mari'*

No comment.... certi atteggiamenti sono autodenuncianti. Quando si é cafoni, il C/C e il prestigio mediatico fanno solo da grancassa...
Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Agosto 2008)

Apprezzo il simpatico intervento con i secchielli ... e contesto la frase:



> Più tardi è riapparso Briatore: «Ma come – ha obiettato – noi siamo così carini e poi veniamo ricompensati così. Qui chiudo tutto. *Pago le tasse, è un mio diritto*».


Come se noi non pagassimo le tasse ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Apprezzo il simpatico intervento con i secchielli ... e contesto la frase:
> 
> 
> Come se noi non pagassimo le tasse ...


...come se i diritti potessero essere condizionati dal fatto di pagare le tasse...


----------



## Old Addos (10 Agosto 2008)

*L' aggravio di Flavio*

Briatore è uomo di mondo , ergo giocherà a tennis , ergo oltre ai diritti conoscerà anche i . . . . . . . rovesci.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Agosto 2008)

a dirla tutta ho trovato più stomachevole rutelli, quando, durante il primo governo di sinistra, si recava in parlamento in bicicletta...
che fine ha fatto la bicicletta da quando non esiste più la margherita?
se non altro briatore non si camuffa da ambientalista per farsi mantenere dagli italiani.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a dirla tutta ho trovato più stomachevole rutelli, quando, durante il primo governo di sinistra, si recava in parlamento in bicicletta...
> che fine ha fatto la bicicletta da quando non esiste più la margherita?
> se non altro briatore non si camuffa da ambientalista per farsi mantenere dagli italiani.


Veramente tutti coloro che abitano in centro (o in piccoli centri) e si danno arie di quelli che vanno a piedi o in bicicletta mi fanno venire la voglia di fargli percorrere una statale o una provinciale in ora di punta in bici con i tir che gli passano accanto...anche per pochi chilometri.
Però non vedo l'attinenza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non è che il fatto che ci siano persone che ostentano comportamenti corretti a uso strumentale renda più accettabili quelli scorretti.


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2008)

Briatore? 

Che dire! ... e' un uomo che si e' fatto da se, un po come il cavaliere ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flavio_Briatore















   VIVA L'ITALIA! Quella delle possibilita'!


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente tutti coloro che abitano in centro (o in piccoli centri) e si danno arie di quelli che vanno a piedi o in bicicletta mi fanno venire la voglia di fargli percorrere una statale o una provinciale in ora di punta in bici con i tir che gli passano accanto...anche per pochi chilometri.
> Però non vedo l'attinenza...
> 
> 
> ...


giusto.
io amo briatore perché ha fatto pace con se stesso e non fa finta di essere diverso da come è. tutto qua.
sa di non essere un nobile, sa di non essere uno scienziato e sa di avere tanti soldi e non fa finta di essere povero perché così si è meno ipocriti.. tutto ciò non toglie che
meritava una megamulta per quello che ha fatto, oltre al sequestro del gommone, altro che gavettoni...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Briatore?
> 
> Che dire! ... e' un uomo che si e' fatto da se, un po come il cavaliere ...
> 
> ...


berlusconi è più pauroso di briatore. si è comprato una laurea e se non fosse perché la sua lingua è più veloce del suo cervello...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sarebbe uno da spararsi ad andarci a cena.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2008)

briatore fa cagare.
Sembra un salumiere arricchito.
Per me deve affogare..


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> briatore fa cagare.
> Sembra un salumiere arricchito.
> Per me deve affogare..


embè?
scusa ma i salumieri perchè ti farebbero cagare?
sei anche tu una di quelli che pensano che un ferramenta non può capire l'arte solo perché non fa il critico d'arte?
briatore è se stesso. può piacere come non piacere ma non si inventa stratagemmi ad uso e consumo degli italiani per farsi eleggere in parlamento ne tantomeno fa il melodrammatico per salvarsi il culo.


----------



## Bruja (11 Agosto 2008)

*ma....*

..... giudicare semplicemente un comportamento non é possibile?
Briatore ha fatto la solita "alzata di culo" da arricchito.... che si chiami Briatore o Vattelapesca non cambia nulla.... si é comportato da cafone esattamente come si sono comportati da cafoni altri vip in altri frangenti!
Fare una lista di cafoni e cafonate mi sembra inutile.... e comunque non é appannaggio dei Vip.... mai visto certi comportamenti condominiali in cui c'é sempre il gruppetto che crede di stare in una casa singola e fare quel che gli pare?
Uno col senso della prevaricazione ci nasce.... troppi ricchi "signori", con la "cultura del denaro", ho incontrato rispettosi ed educatissimi verso chiunque senza distinzioni di stato sociale. 
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ..... giudicare semplicemente un comportamento non é possibile?
> Briatore ha fatto la solita "alzata di culo" da arricchito.... che si chiami Briatore o Vattelapesca non cambia nulla.... si é comportato da cafone esattamente come si sono comportati da cafoni altri vip in altri frangenti!
> Fare una lista di cafoni e cafonate mi sembra inutile.... e comunque non é appannaggio dei Vip.... mai visto certi comportamenti condominiali in cui c'é sempre il gruppetto che crede di stare in una casa singola e fare quel che gli pare?
> Uno col senso della prevaricazione ci nasce.... troppi ricchi "signori", con la "cultura del denaro", ho incontrato rispettosi ed educatissimi verso chiunque senza distinzioni di stato sociale.
> Bruja


Quando ci sono in ballo troppi nuovi arricchiti, con tutte quelle piattole che si caricano dietro, ci si dimentica il buon vivere con gli altri ... questa gente ha corta memoria, dimentica da dove e' partita, e sembra che tutto gli appartiene e gli sia dovuto.


----------



## Bruja (11 Agosto 2008)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Quando ci sono in ballo troppi nuovi arricchiti, con tutte quelle piattole che si caricano dietro, ci si dimentica il buon vivere con gli altri ... questa gente ha corta memoria, dimentica da dove e' partita, e sembra che tutto gli appartiene e gli sia dovuto.


L'ultima frase del mio post era appunto a chiarimento circa la possibilità o meno di essere cafoni..... e se ci si comporta da cafoni, l'indole fa solo la differenza sulla tipologia delle prevaricazioni. Il rispetto verso gli altri, specie se meno ricchi o indigenti, é la prova dello spessore di una persona abbiente. Però é anche vero che ho visto gente di altissimo bordo e storicamente ricchi essere peggio dei cafoni arricchiti... come ho detto si nasce con la propria indole e la si applica giocoforza ad ogni rapporto umano.
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> L'ultima frase del mio post era appunto a chiarimento circa la possibilità o meno di essere cafoni..... e se ci si comporta da cafoni, l'indole fa solo la differenza sulla tipologia delle prevaricazioni. Il rispetto verso gli altri, specie se meno ricchi o indigenti, é la prova dello spessore di una persona abbiente. *Però é anche vero che ho visto gente di altissimo bordo e storicamente ricchi essere peggio dei cafoni arricchiti... come ho detto si nasce con la propria indole e la si applica giocoforza ad ogni rapporto umano.*
> Bruja



Vero! Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2008)

Ma poi chi l'ha detto che la signorilita' e' associata alla richezza  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   quasi sempre ci fa a cazzotti


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> giusto.
> io amo briatore perché ha fatto pace con se stesso e* non fa finta di essere diverso da come è. tutto qua.*
> *sa di non essere un nobile, sa di non essere uno scienziato e sa d*i avere tanti soldi e non fa finta di essere povero perché così si è meno ipocriti.. tutto ciò non toglie che
> meritava una megamulta per quello che ha fatto, oltre al sequestro del gommone, altro che gavettoni...


per questo ,invece io non lo amo.
"i libri non mi piacciono, non servono a nulla" con la presunzione di fare il maestro di vita.
non ha raggiunto la minima consapevolezza della sua volgarità facendosene anche vanto.in questo caso l'ignoranza è prepotenza e grettezza


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> per questo ,invece io non lo amo.
> "i libri non mi piacciono, non servono a nulla" con la presunzione di fare il maestro di vita.
> non ha raggiunto la minima consapevolezza della sua volgarità facendosene anche vanto.in questo caso l'ignoranza è prepotenza e grettezza


quello che forse faccio fatica a spiegare è che lui si piace per come è e a modo suo vive felice. sono più tristi quelli che fingono sempre qualcosa perchè non stanno bene con loro stessi.
per il resto ho già detto che lui come chiunque dovrebbe fare a meno di fare cose oltretutto pericolose per gli altri, come avvicinarsi a riva con un gommone.
mi fa un po' ridere il fatto che invece di avvisare la guardia costiera, si siano limitati a prenderlo a gavettoni.
gli italiani non cambieranno mai.. e con questo rispondo anche a bruja: non giudicano mai i fatti ma sempre chi li compie, sia in bene che in male.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> quello che forse faccio fatica a spiegare è che lui si piace per come è e a modo suo vive felice. sono più tristi quelli che fingono sempre qualcosa perchè non stanno bene con loro stessi.
> per il resto ho già detto che lui come chiunque dovrebbe fare a meno di fare cose oltretutto pericolose per gli altri, come avvicinarsi a riva con un gommone.
> mi fa un po' ridere il fatto che invece di avvisare la guardia costiera, si siano limitati a prenderlo a gavettoni.
> gli italiani non cambieranno mai.. e con questo rispondo anche a bruja: non giudicano mai i fatti ma sempre chi li compie, sia in bene che in male.


Tu apprezzi particolarmente la coerenza con sè stessi e il non vergognarsi di quello che si è.
Opinione condivisibile per chi non si deve vergognare... 
Il sistema dei gavettoni è certo più immediato dell'intervento (che non è detto che poi non ci sia stato) della guardia costiera che comunque non avrebbe potuto che dare una multa che a lui sarebbe costata meno ...dell'aperitivo.


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2008)

si può non rinnegare quelli che si è stati ma cercare di migliorarsi ed evolvere.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu apprezzi particolarmente la coerenza con sè stessi e il non vergognarsi di quello che si è.
> Opinione condivisibile per chi non si deve vergognare...
> Il sistema dei gavettoni è certo più immediato dell'intervento (che non è detto che poi non ci sia stato) della guardia costiera che comunque non avrebbe potuto che dare una multa che a lui sarebbe costata meno ...dell'aperitivo.


perché in italia si continua a fare bisboccia invece di fare le cose giuste al momento giusto.
vedi, per una cosa come quella che ha fatto briatore, non solo multa e sequestro del mezzo ma condanna penale da scontare con i lavori socialmente utili.
in inghilterra è così da decenni, tanto è vero che anche il principino più piccolo, quando ne ha combinata una grossa, ha passato tot tempo a ramazzare i parchi londinesi.
così naomi campbell e tanti altri.
vedi, questo è dare l'esempio. qui da noi basta ingaggiare taormina o la bongiorno per venire assolti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché in italia si continua a fare bisboccia invece di fare le cose giuste al momento giusto.
> vedi, per una cosa come quella che ha fatto briatore, non solo multa e sequestro del mezzo ma condanna penale da scontare con i lavori socialmente utili.
> in inghilterra è così da decenni, tanto è vero che anche il principino più piccolo, quando ne ha combinata una grossa, ha passato tot tempo a ramazzare i parchi londinesi.
> così naomi campbell e tanti altri.
> vedi, questo è dare l'esempio. qui da noi basta ingaggiare taormina o la bongiorno per venire assolti.


Conocordo in pieno


----------



## Bruja (11 Agosto 2008)

*Anna A*

Come vedi non é tanto importante chi sia a trasgredire ma che ci sia la certezza di una sanzione efficace.... se quei signori hanno preferito i gavettoni é perché hanno capito che era l'unico modo per dare un taglio divulgativo a mezzo stampa e svergognare chi ha atteggiamenti da ras....
la multa sarebbe stata pagata in sordina...
Bruja


----------



## Old Vulvia (11 Agosto 2008)

Vado un po' OT ma io ammiro molto la scelta dei sardi di lasciare la quasi totalità delle spiagge libera all'accesso.. tutti hanno diritto a godere di tanta bellezza naturale perciò non posso che simpatizzare col "popolo dei gavettoni", non solo per una questione di sicurezza, ma perchè fondamentalmente sono "contro" chi vorrebbe rendere esclusivo, per proprio tornaconto economico, un tale paradiso che spero rimanga sempre di tutti.


----------



## Bruja (11 Agosto 2008)

*Vulvia*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Vado un po' OT ma io ammiro molto la scelta dei sardi di lasciare la quasi totalità delle spiagge libera all'accesso.. tutti hanno diritto a godere di tanta bellezza naturale perciò non posso che simpatizzare col "popolo dei gavettoni", non solo per una questione di sicurezza, ma perchè fondamentalmente sono "contro" chi vorrebbe rendere esclusivo, per proprio tornaconto economico, un tale paradiso che spero rimanga sempre di tutti.


OT assolutamente condivisibile.... quello che spiace oltre all'arroganza di certi elementi é la loro convinzione che la cementizzazione selvaggia, privilegiata e redditizia,  non avrà ritorsioni perché "promuove il turismo".... (sigh)  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> OT assolutamente condivisibile.... quello che spiace oltre all'arroganza di certi elementi é la loro convinzione che la cementizzazione selvaggia, privilegiata e redditizia, non avrà ritorsioni perché "promuove il turismo".... (sigh)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


distruggendo il patrimonio di bellezza.una grossa incongruenza


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Vado un po' OT ma io ammiro molto la scelta dei sardi di lasciare la quasi totalità delle spiagge libera all'accesso.. tutti hanno diritto a godere di tanta bellezza naturale perciò non posso che simpatizzare col "popolo dei gavettoni", non solo per una questione di sicurezza, ma perchè fondamentalmente sono "contro" chi vorrebbe rendere esclusivo, per proprio tornaconto economico, un tale paradiso che spero rimanga sempre di tutti.


frena. le spiagge sono libere ma certe rade sono privatissime.
non credere che tutto sia come lo immagini tu.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> distruggendo il patrimonio di bellezza.una grossa incongruenza


abbiamo un patrimonio naturale che tutto il mondo ci invidia, oltre ai musei e ai resti open air, ma è come se non poterli imbrattare di catrame, togliesse a certa gente la libertà di fare bisboccia ovunque.
ho saputo, per esempio, che i controlli all'isola di budelli sono diventati meno frequenti... segno che a qualcuno va bene così e che un paradiso terrestre come budelli è giusto che diventi come ladispoli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> abbiamo un patrimonio naturale che tutto il mondo ci invidia, oltre ai musei e ai resti open air, ma è come se non poterli imbrattare di catrame, togliesse a certa gente la libertà di fare bisboccia ovunque.
> ho saputo, per esempio, che i controlli all'isola di budelli sono diventati meno frequenti... segno che a qualcuno va bene così e che un paradiso terrestre come budelli è giusto che diventi come ladispoli.


Budelli è in gran parte proprietà privata, così come Santa Maria...ovviamente il litorale è demaniale, ma i proprietari chiedono che sia impossibile arrivarci anche a nuoto.
Credo che sia piuttosto difficile portarci rifiuti a nuoto eppure i proprietari si lamentano dei rifiuti ...ma io tendo a pensare male.


----------



## Old Vulvia (11 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> frena. le spiagge sono libere ma certe rade sono privatissime.
> non credere che tutto sia come lo immagini tu.


lo so.. così come in certi posti della costa smeralda arrivi solo se paghi.. conosco la sardegna.

Ma non si può negare che, a differenza di altre regioni italiane che offrono paesaggi oltretutto decisamente meno incantevoli, la sardegna non sia la regione italiana con un'attenzione maggiore a mantenere le spiagge libere.

Nel litorale veneto per es. saprai anche te in quale stato sono le spiagge libere.. e di solito a ridosso del faro o degli estuari dei fiumi.. tutta salute!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> lo so.. così come in certi posti della costa smeralda arrivi solo se paghi.. conosco la sardegna.
> 
> Ma non si può negare che, a differenza di altre regioni italiane che offrono paesaggi oltretutto decisamente meno incantevoli, la sardegna non sia la regione italiana con un'attenzione maggiore a mantenere le spiagge libere.
> 
> Nel litorale veneto per es. saprai anche te in quale stato sono le spiagge libere.. e di solito a ridosso del faro o degli estuari dei fiumi.. tutta salute!


ed è proprio il fatto che l'adriatico sia la fogna del nord, il problema.
che problemi hanno in sardegna?
il po mica sfocia in costa smeralda..
i maggiori fiumi italiani scorrono a nord e portano a mare i bisogni di tutti.
tenere pulito e curato l'adriatico nord orientale non è come sfalciare un prato in costa smeralda.


----------

